# White Fly?



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

There are tons of these in my grass that I seeded earlier this summer/fall. They all fly up out of the grass when I mow. Trying to identify and see if they are fine or need to be killed if they harm the grass


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Looks like whiteflies to me.


----------

